# Unofficial Heresy Painting Throwdown: Rhino+/Walker



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK rules for this one is:

Voting Method: Poll
Subject: Larger then a Rhino or Walker
Deadline: EMailed to me by 23:59 (GMT -5) January 15th
WIP Allowed.

FIGHT!

Entrants:
Stevey293
normtheunsavoury
midge913
djinn24


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Count me in, I have something perfect that I need to be working on anyway.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have something myself since this is a poll .


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I am genuinely looking forward to mixing it with the heavyweights on this!

Not only is this a challenge but it's a real chance to learn an improve, thanks for taking up the challenge!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think a large single model would work out just fine Stevey, as long as it is larger then a rhino type vehicle.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

hmm, ok will do my Dark Eldar Jetfighter :: "Whoooooooosh" !!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Might encourage me to finish of some Necron stuff.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oooo this is getting quite nicely sized. Say the word if you are for sure in.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm.... I may go for Biggest Model Entered 


lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

you wanna bet Death.... I still have not decided exactly what i am going to enter. I have one of 4 to pick from.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Sure, Djinn. Mine is totally bigger...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well if we are comparing sizes........ :so_happy:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

We shall see .


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

How's it going folks?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Making progress. Got the day off today so I hope to slap some more paint.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Poorly...... I just don't seem to be able to make enough time to paint at the moment. Hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Surprisingly well, my Wayland delivery turned up a couple of days ago and my wife was good enough to let me open a present early so painting is well under way!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Im just basing mine 

Oh and deathklokk dont tempt me i have a titan and an airbrush!!! And i mean it!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

OOOO am i too late to enter? I have a vehicle that i need to paint and this would be the perfect forum for me to get working on it.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

As long as you can get it done by the deadline I can't see a problem.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

and here we have my entry.


----------



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll enter my Land Raider. I don't post much but a bit of healthy competition might get me to work on it a bit more.

No WIP just finished product right?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Think its just a finished shot.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> OK rules for this one is:
> 
> *
> WIP Allowed.*


Allowed, not required. 

Got some time today, gonna work on mine. If I could just get all this brass trim and move on to the flames effects... ::sigh::


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Oh I wish I could!!! How do you guys paint with kids around the house??? I feel like I haven't posted on heresy for such a long time, that I shouldn't even be posting. Hahaha!~ Anywho, have fun!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Just a bump on this and a mention that work on my looted wagon entry is commencing apace.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Im actually changing my entry not happy with the above.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am sorry to say that I am going to have to pull out of this one. I have had a lot of stuff going on in RL recently and more commission work showing up. Sorry all, maybe next time.


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

Count me in, but larger than a rhino in what specific dimensions? Can I enter a Venom? If not then I will be forced to submit a raider. I am entering out of interest mostly, I guarantee my model wont look as great as your guys models.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Anything at all thats bigger throw in a titan if you feel like it.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

If I can get one of my Triarch Stalkers finished... wonder if i have the time... ¬¬


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

No, I mean I am not sure If a venom is too small or not. It matters what the dimensions are. do you mean hull? Does it really matter that much? If it is smaller its only very slightly,can I enter it anyways.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

We'll im throwing in a dreadnought and its gotta be bigger than that!


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah i'll join in this one.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Only a few days left to go, how's everyone doing?

Also, Djinn hasn't been around for a while, anyone know what's up, if he's going to be around for submitting work?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My father went into the hospital on the 27th and passed away on the 3rd of January so I was away. I will be back got gathering the images and putting up a vote, I will not be entering.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss Djinn.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

If it goes a couple of days over the deadline i'll set up the poll for him. Just keep on posting your entries in this thread.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ooops two posts beat me. Sorry to hear that buddie.


----------



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

So sorry about that djinn. Hugs.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

All painted, photos taken.

Which email am I sending them to?


----------



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

Not gonna finish in time, silly work!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

You've only got until midnight tonight to get your entries in, how's everyone getting on?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

here is mine.

lifes been bust not even been on here in ages so I've not managed to base it. TBH alot of it isnt finished.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's mine























































Sorry it's a bit pic heavy, there's a lot of it to show!

-edit-

having had a closer look at Stevey's Dread, I would just like to say (again)






I tried, but I think I know which way this is going!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like your Grinder Norm!!!! The green skin could use maybe one more highlight, but I love the metallics and the lightning effect is sweet. Good work man!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I tried bring up the highlight on the skin but it made him look like green neon, not a bad effect but not the effect I was looking for. It's all a learning curve so I'll probably sit down with it again at some point in the future and try and bring up the highlights a bit more slowly.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Should of shaded him down a wee bit. Or highlighted with mixed in kommando kaki.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Not gonna get done in time, sorry folks...real life is giving me too many deadlines of late.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Closes at midnight tonight (4.5 hour from this post). I will get the survey up tomorrow evening.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Is there any additional photos not posted in this thread? Someone emailed me some pics and I can not locate the email so please reemail them!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Whens the voting thread go up?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Working on it now .


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Stevey you realize you put two entries in and we only have two people who entered?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

The GUO was binned from it. Its the dreadnough im using.

Thought there was more tbh


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Me too but hey ho, what can you do?


----------

